# Is this pus or is it mucus?



## spon2009 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry for the so desriptive topic but it would be quite informative to know wether what we see in these pictures (just picked from the internet) is pus or mucus. Thank you


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would call that mucus.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, me too--mucous...


----------



## jimbo1968 (Sep 27, 2015)

hi it is difficult to say as it can be mucus from the colour, although the picture which has the stool in it is obviously subject to rapid transit through the bowel and hence is malabsorbed (I think is the right term) and hence probably contains undigested fats rather than mucus. Mucus can be anything from yellow to more or less clear in colour


----------



## spon2009 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you for all replies.

Just wondering if a bowel infection could trigger pus or mucus. Or instead, inflammation of the inner walls of the bowels cause secretion of mucus


----------

